# Cigar Hangover????



## tuneman07 (May 27, 2007)

As of yesterday it had been awhile since I smoked a stogie (couple weeks) because of being sick/getting a tooth pulled. Well yesterday I smoked a few stogies and this morning I woke up feeling pretty bad all around. I had a headache, felt really tired, and had the taste of cigar in my mouth (not all that uncommon the day after for me but it made me a bit nauseaous today as I didn't feel so great). Yea I was drinking last night :albut didn't drink a ton and I am the type of person who never gets hangovers from booze no matter how much I drink ( I think my last one was probably a year ago). I never thought of it but one of my buddies told me he seems to get "hangovers" from cigars and I thought he was crazy. Now I wonder, anyone else experience this ever? (BTW: I felt fine before during and after smoking the cigars yesterday)


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

A nicotine hangover is not uncommon.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

I sometimes wake up with a headache the morning after. I'm a 1-2 a week guy.......


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I get nicotine hangovers when I am in smokey bars for long periods of time!:hn


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 22, 2005)

I read somewhere that smoking does cause headaches. That being said, I always make sure I drink enough so as to never place blame on my cigar.

Larry


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

I'll get headaches if the smoke isn't moving. Some bars I used to not be able to go to because of the constant cloud of smoke. Usually I just wake up with the nasty taste in my mouth though, nothing worse if I've gotten a good nights sleep.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

pnoon said:


> A nicotine hangover is not uncommon.


:tpd:

Nicotine can realy mess you up. Especially if you have not smoked in a bit. You may need to build your tolerance up again.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

when i read the title i thought to my self "great the skypers are digging up some of my old stuff again: i posted this exact title in 2004ish...

when i first started smoking i remember getting them all the time... but like RPB67 sed "gotta build a tolerance"


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

If I smoke a lot in an evening (say 5ish) I will feel kinda sloggy the next day. A friend of mine says he definitely feels it when he smokes more than 2. Why is it all the best things in life (drinking, cigars, sleeping with strange women) always make you pay for it the next morning?


----------



## tuneman07 (May 27, 2007)

wow I am surprised everyone seems to be familiar with this, I thought I was the only one. Oh well I suppose it just means I should smoke more right? :tu:ss


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

tuneman07 said:


> wow I am surprised everyone seems to be familiar with this, I thought I was the only one. Oh well I suppose it just means I should smoke more right? :tu:ss


:tpd:

right, atleast one cigar daily..


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

If you dont normally get hung over (from drink or smole), I could also recommend you increase you water intake for a few days. You may be dihyrdated. When I am dihydrated I get wicked hang overs. So, I try to drink one glass of water for every 2 beers or 1 servering of anything else.


----------



## tuneman07 (May 27, 2007)

Water is definitely the number 1 factor for hangover control. I never ever ever get hangovers but I also drink a ton of water daily and at least 4 or 5 big glasses before I go out drinking. I also drink 3 or 4 glasses before bed. My friends think I'm crazy and I pee alot but no headache/pukeage is worth it. Now that I think about it the alcohol and the nicotine probably worked together to nail me the next day plus I drank less water than usual.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Can't say I have ever gotten a nicotine hangover.

But, I do have a headache from :al last night


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

I woke up with a hangover today. Could have been from the 6 cigars I had yesterday at the Brewer Herf????????


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

Sir Tony said:


> I woke up with a hangover today. Could have been from the 6 cigars I had yesterday at the Brewer Herf????????


Great Caesar's Ghost, Jimmy, /everybody/ knows you get hangovers from /waking up/.

If you don't wake up, you don't get a hangover.

It's really that simple, and the best part is that you can try it yourself at absolutely no extra cost over the original experiment.


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

for some reason, I seem to feel like hell the morning after I smoke 2 or more cigars without a few hours between the two. Another thing that annoys me is that when I smoke a great cigar, I usually want another afterwards, and on the weekends grilling out or entertaining family, there is time for it, but as soon as I do, my mouth cries in pain. 

I'm crying like a little girl with a skinned knee I know, but I cannot seem to ENJOY more than 1 smoke in an evening, or 2 smokes in a day. Oh well, it certainly is cheaper that way.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

How much did you eat? if you don't eat it could happen after a stogie.

Jack



tuneman07 said:


> As of yesterday it had been awhile since I smoked a stogie (couple weeks) because of being sick/getting a tooth pulled. Well yesterday I smoked a few stogies and this morning I woke up feeling pretty bad all around. I had a headache, felt really tired, and had the taste of cigar in my mouth (not all that uncommon the day after for me but it made me a bit nauseaous today as I didn't feel so great). Yea I was drinking last night :albut didn't drink a ton and I am the type of person who never gets hangovers from booze no matter how much I drink ( I think my last one was probably a year ago). I never thought of it but one of my buddies told me he seems to get "hangovers" from cigars and I thought he was crazy. Now I wonder, anyone else experience this ever? (BTW: I felt fine before during and after smoking the cigars yesterday)


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Yep... when I first started smoking cigars more heavily I noticed a bit of this. Not so much anymore... :ss


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

I have one hell of an headache this morning. Managed to drink myself a sixer or Rogue Mocha Porter last night. Bit of a slooooow morn' for the ol' Case Dawg.

The f-ed up thing is I didnt even smoke one last night. Thats my problem right there I think!


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I've had some pretty bad hangovers as a result of drinking a lot and smoking a bunch of cigars (~8-10). Without drinking a bunch, the most cigars I've ever smoked in one day was 3, and that didn't bother me.


----------

